# bootstrap vs Fiordland bei stage-1-install

## ttyuser

Was ist der Unterschied der beiden Skripts, und welches sollte verwendet werden?

thx für Antworten

----------

## Klaus Meier

Man sollte stage1 gar nicht mehr verwenden. Es wird nur noch stage3 unterstützt.

----------

## ttyuser

Da habe ich aber mehr Umstände:

1. stage3 updaten

2. expat Problem beheben

Da komm ich doch mit stage1 schneller?

----------

## Klaus Meier

Also ich hab irgendwo gelesen, dass bootstap.sh nicht mehr durchläuft. Hat bei mir beim letzten Versuch auch gehakt.

----------

## Polynomial-C

Also ich habe dieses Jahr schon wieder zwei Systeme via stage1 installiert. Das Skript /usr/portage/scripts/bootstrap.sh lief zwar sauber durch, aber beim anschließenden emerge -e system kam es dann zu Problemen mit den coreutils, die entweder perl oder libperl (ich glaube es war libperl, bin mir aber nicht sicher) installiert haben wollen, um selber installiert werden zu können. Nachdem man das Paket nachinstalliert hat, funktioniert auch das emerge -e system wie erwartet und läuft sauber durch.

Dieser Fehler existiert schon mindestens seit dem 2006.0 stage1 und ist seitdem nicht verschwunden. Da stage1 leider unsupported ist, habe ich bisher auch noch keinen bugreport darüber eingereicht...   :Confused: 

----------

## ttyuser

Na gut, das werde ich dann heute abend sehen; mit dieser Art von Fehlermeldung komme ich klar. Danke.

----------

## Polynomial-C

 *ttyuser wrote:*   

> mit dieser Art von Fehlermeldung komme ich klar.

 

Sei dir da mal nicht so sicher. Als ich das erste mal über diesen Fehler gestolpert bin, konnte ich nur rausfinden wo das Problem liegt, weil ich noch eine andere Gentookiste nebendranstehen hatte, auf der ich schauen konnte, zu welchem Paket die Datei gehört über deren Fehlen sich die coreutils beklagt hatten.

Aber gut, wenn man weiß, daß der Fehler mit perl zu tun hat wird es einfacher, zumal eins der beiden Pakete (perl oder libperl) bereits installiert ist, wenn die coreutils den Fehler ausspucken und man dann einfach das fehlende perl-Paket nachinstalliert.

----------

## ttyuser

uh... ich dacht, da kommen meldungen wie "unsolved dependency - libperl have to be instaled" oder so ähnlich, wie von dpkg gewohnt...?

----------

## Max Steel

ICh glaube das Problem könnte sein das bootstrap.sh mit --nodeps installiert oder so, keine Ahnung was genau los ist.

Edith:

Oder aber das bootstrap.sh ohne -D (--deep) installiert und so nach direkten Abhängigkeiten geguggt wird und nicht nach tieferem.

also perl ist drauf aber libperl nicht, libperl ist Abhängigkeit von perl, und perl wird von coreutils gebraucht.

Die 2 Versionen könnte ich mir vorstellen.

----------

## Polynomial-C

 *ttyuser wrote:*   

> uh... ich dacht, da kommen meldungen wie "unsolved dependency - libperl have to be instaled" oder so ähnlich, wie von dpkg gewohnt...?

 

Nein. Portage fängt brav an, die coreutils zu kompilieren und erst make wirft die Fehlermeldung und die Installation bricht ab.

----------

## chilla

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Man sollte stage1 gar nicht mehr verwenden. Es wird nur noch stage3 unterstützt.

 

Das ist nicht böse gemeint, aber das klingt ähnlich, wie wenn SAP in irgendwelchen notes irgendwelche vorschriften bezüglich der Software macht ("Benutzen Sie nur SLES10 mit RC1, andere betriebssysteme werden nicht unterstützt..."). Wenn man den Support haben möchte, für den man bezahlt hat, dann ist das auch okay. Das bedeutet jedoch noch lange nicht, dass ein sap netwaver 2005sr2 system nicht auch auf einem debian, gentoo oder wegen mir lfs-system richtig läuft.

Gentoo ist keine Verkaufsdistribution, wo man für Support bezahlt. Unterstützung kommt somit nicht in Form von Telefon-Support sondern von Software - und in dieser Form funktioniert die bootstrap.sh nach wie vor. Natürlich gibt es ein paar kleine Macken mit Perl oder Coreutils, aber das sind keine echten Probleme und lassen sich mit Hilfe von google lösen. Aber auch hier im Forum wird jemandem, der eine Stage1 durchführen möchte natürlich weitergeholfen. 

Nur weil irgendwann irgendjemand gesagt hat, dass eine stage1-installation nicht mehr von anwender durchgeführt werden soll, bedeutet das noch lange nicht, dass ein anwender keine stage1-installation mehr durchführen soll  :Wink: 

Zum Thema:

Mach dir nochmal Gedanken, ob du wirklich eine Stage1 machen möchtest und ob du das wirklich brauchst. Du kannst auch eine aktuellere stage3 machen (von funtoo.org). 

Ich führe auch noch Stage1 Installationen durch (eigentlich nur aus Gewohnheit), sowohl auf x86 als auch auf armv-Systemen. Du wirst unter anderem auf das besagte Perl Problem stoßen, bei dem er eine Datei brauch, die noch nicht installiert ist, aber auch nicht als abhängigkeit vorher installiert wurde. Als Abhilfe brauchst du "equery belongs" auf einem anderen Rechner um zu schauen, in welchem Paket die Datei liegt. Hast du keinen anderen zur Hand, geh ins Quakenet-IRC, dort in #gentoo.de. Dort geister ein bot rum, der dir auf "+equery belongs bla" immer ordentlich antwortet. 

Ansonsten wirst du glaube ich keine großen Probleme haben. Falls doch, wird dir sicherlich weitergeholfen. 

Gruß

----------

## ttyuser

Danke, ich versuche es nach Feierabend. Also in so ca. 2 Stunden...  :Confused: 

Ich habe mehr als genug Rechner rumstehen, muß nur gucken, welcher von denen geht...

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *chilla wrote:*   

>  *Klaus Meier wrote:*   Man sollte stage1 gar nicht mehr verwenden. Es wird nur noch stage3 unterstützt. 
> 
> Das ist nicht böse gemeint, aber das klingt ähnlich, wie wenn SAP in irgendwelchen notes irgendwelche vorschriften bezüglich der Software macht ("Benutzen Sie nur SLES10 mit RC1, andere betriebssysteme werden nicht unterstützt..."). Wenn man den Support haben möchte, für den man bezahlt hat, dann ist das auch okay. Das bedeutet jedoch noch lange nicht, dass ein sap netwaver 2005sr2 system nicht auch auf einem debian, gentoo oder wegen mir lfs-system richtig läuft.

 

Klingt vielleicht ähnlich, ist aber anders. stage3 wird weiterentwickelt, stage1 nicht mehr. Und deshalb macht stage1 Probleme.

----------

## ttyuser

Ist nicht stage-3 eine fertig kompilierte stage-1?

----------

## musv

Ich hatte den Fjordland-Link gepostet, weil ich damit bisher schon 2x gute Erfahrungen gemacht hatte. Und gefunden hatte ich das, weil ich eben auch besagte Probleme mit bootstrap.sh hatte. 

Falls du wirklich von stage1 installieren willst, würde ich Dir auf jeden Fall vom bootstrap.sh-Script abraten. Wie bereits erwähnt wurde, scheint das seit 2006.1 nicht mehr zu funktionieren. Und das kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung auch bestätigen.

Und ja, eine stage3 ist eine stage1+stage2, d.h. Toolchain + Systempakete - aber eben auf i686 optimiert, wenn ich mich nicht ganz täusche.Last edited by musv on Fri Feb 15, 2008 3:15 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Max Steel

Ja eigentlich schon, allerdings macht jeder Maintainer der eine stage 3 erstellt auch erstmal eine modifikationen des bootstrap.sh Skriptes.

----------

## ttyuser

Ihr bringt mich zum verzweifeln... Was bitte soll ich in der bootstrap anpassen? Glaube, ich mach doch stage-3. Warum ist eigentlich der Punkt mit dem expat und curl nicht im wiki drin?

----------

## Klaus Meier

Was für Probleme gibt es denn mit expat und curl? Man sollte halt unbedingt ein revdep-rebuild machen. Und bald kommt ja ein neues stages3.

----------

## Polynomial-C

 *musv wrote:*   

> Falls du wirklich von stage1 installieren willst, würde ich Dir auf jeden Fall vom bootstrap.sh-Script abraten. Wie bereits erwähnt wurde, scheint das seit 2006.1 nicht mehr zu funktionieren.

 

Falsch. Ich schrieb, daß bootsrap.sh sauber durchläuft (zumindest bei x86, ~x86 und amd64), es aber dann beim anschließenden emerge -e system zu Problemen kommt.

----------

## ttyuser

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Was für Probleme gibt es denn mit expat und curl? Man sollte halt unbedingt ein revdep-rebuild machen. Und bald kommt ja ein neues stages3.

 

Keine mehr. Ich habe mir die Artikel durchgelesen, und werde eine stage-3 durchführen. Nach emerge --update world sollten ja eigentlich alle Pakete neu kompiliert, und damit gleich einer sage-1 install sein, richtig?

----------

## Max Steel

richtig, alternativ und effektiver wenn du sichergehen willst dass alle Pakete neugebaut werden sollen kannst du auch emerge -e system verwenden.

statt des emerge -u system

(-u == --update

-e == --emptytree

laut man emerge wird hierbei ALLES neugebaut, was benötigt wird.

----------

## musv

 *Polynomial-C wrote:*   

>  *musv wrote:*   Falls du wirklich von stage1 installieren willst, würde ich Dir auf jeden Fall vom bootstrap.sh-Script abraten. Wie bereits erwähnt wurde, scheint das seit 2006.1 nicht mehr zu funktionieren. 
> 
> Falsch. Ich schrieb, daß bootsrap.sh sauber durchläuft (zumindest bei x86, ~x86 und amd64), es aber dann beim anschließenden emerge -e system zu Problemen kommt.

 

Oder so, ich hatte Gentoo zumindest bei den letzten paar Installation nicht mit bootstrap.sh zum Laufen bekommen.

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *ttyuser wrote:*   

>  *Klaus Meier wrote:*   Was für Probleme gibt es denn mit expat und curl? Man sollte halt unbedingt ein revdep-rebuild machen. Und bald kommt ja ein neues stages3. 
> 
> Keine mehr. Ich habe mir die Artikel durchgelesen, und werde eine stage-3 durchführen. Nach emerge --update world sollten ja eigentlich alle Pakete neu kompiliert, und damit gleich einer sage-1 install sein, richtig?

 Also update Befehl solltest du emerge -uDN worldverwenden. Und es ist noch nicht identisch, weil zwar alle Pakete aktualisiert sind, aber noch nicht alle Pakete mit den neuesten Versionen von gcc usw. übersetzt. Deshalb mache ich immer erst ein emerge -upD system und danach ein emerge -e world.

----------

## ttyuser

OK, also diese Reihenfolge:

1. # emerge-1av expat curl XML-Parser

2. # revdep-rebuild -X

3. # emerge -upD system

4. # emerge -e world

Richtig so? Oder muss zwischen 1. und 2. noch ein # emerge gentoolkit (oder wo auch immer revdep-rebuild drin ist) rein? Wenn ja, was mach das revdep eigentlich? Oder fallen die ersten beiden Schritte weg, da ich emerge -upD system mache?

edit: Die USE-Flags gleich vor emerge -upD system setzen?

----------

## franzf

 *ttyuser wrote:*   

> OK, also diese Reihenfolge:
> 
> 1. # emerge-1av expat curl XML-Parser
> 
> 2. # revdep-rebuild -X
> ...

 

Das sagt die manpage zu revdep-rebuild:

```
NAME

       revdep-rebuild - Gentoo: Reverse Dependency Rebuilder

SYNOPSIS

       revdep-rebuild [OPTIONS] [--] [EMERGE OPTIONS]

DESCRIPTION

       revdep-rebuild  scans  libraries  and  binaries  for  missing  shared  library  dependencies and fixes them by             re-emerging those broken binaries and shared

       libraries.  It is useful when an upgraded package breaks other software packages that are dependent upon the upgraded package.
```

Wie jedes Programm muss auch revdep-rebuild mit irgend einem Paket auf die Platte. gentoolkit ist eine Sammlung vieler nützlicher Programme die das Gentoo-Leben schöner machen.

Also vor revdep-rebuild machst du ein emerge gentoolkit,  :Smile: 

Grüße

Franz

----------

## ttyuser

Normalerweise würde ich ja dependency-solving vom Paketmanager, in dem Fall emerge, erwarten, wie es bei apt der Fall ist. Oder ist mir da wieder was durch die Lappen gegangen?

----------

## Polynomial-C

 *ttyuser wrote:*   

> Normalerweise würde ich ja dependency-solving vom Paketmanager, in dem Fall emerge, erwarten, wie es bei apt der Fall ist. Oder ist mir da wieder was durch die Lappen gegangen?

 

Ja, das ist eigentlich der Job von portage. Allerdings gibt es da beim bootstrappen und auch danach einige Probleme zu meistern. Soweit ich mich erinnere, hatten die Gentoo-devs bei stage1/2 immer mit zirkulären Abhängigkeiten zu kämpfen und ich glaube mich zu erinnern, daß die nie vollkommen zufriedenstellend gelöst werden konnten. Insofern wundert es mich auch nicht, daß stage1 und stage2 nicht mehr offiziell unterstützt werden. Es ist einfach zuviel Aufwand für zuwenig Nutzen, da viel dev-manpower (wow, das Wort benutze ich heute schon zum zweiten Mal  :Wink: ) reinzustecken. Der erfahrene Benutzer bekommt die Hürden meistens mit etwas Suchaufwand behoben und der unerfahrene Benutzer wird auf stage3 verwiesen (welches allerdings dann andere Probleme mit sich bringt, siehe die unzähligen Threads hier im Forum was das allseits gehaßte expat-Update angeht und erst mit einem 2008.0 stage3 verschwinden wird).

----------

## franzf

Um das expat-Problem für dich gleich zu entschärfen: Bei einer Neuinstallation ist der Aufwand (und die Probleme) minimal! Wenn du schon eine komplette Desktop-Umgebung installiert hast kann das schon mal ziemlich doof laufen, wenn du wegen dem Update deinen Desktop nicht mehr nutzen kannst  :Smile: 

Also keine Sorge, das ist weniger schlimm als sich als Gentoo-Neuling mit Stage1 zu plagen  :Wink: 

----------

## ttyuser

Nun, dann will ich mich mal an das Problem heranwagen. Ich schreibe grade aus links heraus, und bin positiv ueberrascht: es geht...

----------

